# Can I get my skeeter pee ready for this weekend?



## GAMike (Jun 22, 2011)

I used the recipe by the book and fermentation stopped about two or three weeks ago but I've not cleared with sparkolloid/bentonite and I'll need to sweeten. I would like to bring some skeeter pee to the lake with us saturday for a crawfish boil. My concern is the time it would take to clear. Also recommendations of using sparkolloid or bentonite as to which one would be the fastest to clear. Temp is about 78 degrees.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think it'll clear it that fast. Not sure if there is a down side to proceeding with the Sparkaloid still suspended in it. Nothing wrong with drinking cloudy SP in my opinion, but it sure looks nice crystal clear.


----------



## SarahRides (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree with RW, take some out before adding the spark (what ever you think you will drink), then add the spark to the rest of it to let it clear. I've only done one batch, and it took a few weeks. Good luck!


----------



## GAMike (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm going to clear with sparkolloid tonight if there's no more recommendations. Some people say they've had it clear in 48hrs. I'll just have to hope for the best.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 22, 2011)

My sp cleared in about 24 hours after adding the sparkoloid. The lees at the bottom are still fluffly and will take some time to settle. If you're careful you can add the sparkoloid then rack into gallon jugs or bottle just stay clear of the lees. If you have smaller carboy I would clear, take what you need then rack into smaller carboy and allow remainder to clear for another couple weeks.


----------

